# Dark Eldar - Kabal of the Poisoned Vines



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello and guess this is a welcome back after a while away from the painting and gaming world. (Real Life moves and lack of internet).

I have decided to collect Dark Eldar after reading their history and fluff in the codex recently. I have attached a few photos of the WIP that is what is becoming a huge force already (around 2500 pts of models that are being or have been assembled and undercoated for the Monthly painting challenge).

Anyway enough of the chat here are the pictures.

WIP Archon.

Still got the base and few little things to do on it but almost complete.

WIP Archon from the back.

First attempt at cloaks, hope you guys like.

WIP Lhamaean.


Gemstones and base to be completed.
Will get a decent photo of her eyes with the green in them.

WIP Incubi 1 of 5 to be done. 

Still got the golden brass, blade, spikes and decorations and gems.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like those. The edge highlighting is sharp, but not so sharp that it starts to detract from the model. I really like the smoothness of the paint on the Incubi's helmet as well as the hint of osl that I see around his eyes. Gems look good too as does the rusted metal. I shall be following this plog, well done.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Jake, 

Thank you for your kind words.

Ok after getting some decent light on a camera, I decided to show a little more of my work off.

Lhamaean Face close up.
(Apologies for the camera as it is off a iphone 4S on max zoom, so I think it makes it look a little grainy.)


The first of 4 Raiders to start off with. There is a little work still to be done but seeing her flying across the battlefield is an awesome sight so far.

Raider 1 Front


Raider 1 Port


Raider 1 Starboard

The sail symbol is to represent the Kabal Poisoned Vines. This is going to be the symbol I will attempt to recreate on each of the sails and banners on all Raiders and Ravagers.

Raider 1 Front Freehand

I attempted some freehand for the first time on the Dark Lance armour holding and it is to represent the Poisoned Vines.

Note that I am using the Wyches helmets for some if not all my transport in this force. 

Finally I know that is not complete as there is some more edging and then finally more freehand to go on the front and side hull but nothing over the top to ruin the vehicle itself.

Hope you like the work so far. Can't wait for the painting challenge to begin now.

Craig.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Lhamaean close up really shows the detail you've achieved on the face. The skin is creepily pale (in a good way) and the eyes are spot on. Nice job on the freehand also.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheers Jake, 

Fully appreciate comments, means a lot that I can produce some decent painting for once in my life and let others enjoy it.

Following on from a quick break from painting Wyches for March Painting Challenge 

Here is my continuing work on my First Razorwing Jetfighter and Venom

First of all the Razorwing Jetfighter.


Now the Venom.


Attempting some freehand symbols and writing for the first time in my painting advancement. 

I promise I will have some fully finished miniatures by the time March comes to an end. 

Zero Effect


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicely done! Clean, crisp and simple. Striking and deadly and the freehand is good. 

Cheers. +rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, these are looking really good. My only comment is, I don't know if it's just me and my painting stye but these minis look too clean! Some weathering and a bit of damage would make them look better, but that's just in my opinion 

great work nevertheless

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those vehicles, particularly the raider, are excellent. The purple is very smooth and even, and the green spot colour really stands out against the purple. The free hand worked out really well. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Hey mate, these are looking really good. My only comment is, I don't know if it's just me and my painting stye but these minis look too clean! Some weathering and a bit of damage would make them look better, but that's just in my opinion
> 
> great work nevertheless
> 
> Rev


Rev, 

Thank you for your words. I could say this is a new and rising Kabal House, but then again never take a Dark Eldar word for it.

Honestly it is one of the skills (weathering and damage) I have yet to attempt. I will be looking at this skill over time as the Kabal progresses. 

Thanks again



Khorne's Fist said:


> Those vehicles, particularly the raider, are excellent. The purple is very smooth and even, and the green spot colour really stands out against the purple. The free hand worked out really well. Looking forward to seeing more.


Cheers Khorne's

Zero Effect


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

+Rep! The Venom and Razorwing look great. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the purple scheme man.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Like the purple scheme man.


Midge, thanks for your compliment. Loving your work too.

UPDATE:

Considering the speed of my painting and there is still 11 days to go my first Wych cult is gathering more tortured souls.

Just showing you how they are coming along. 5 Wyches are almost complete. Little details as the eyes, hair and cloth pieces as well as the trophies on the Hekatrix. If time permits at the end of the month with the full cult completed, I may attempt some facial tattoos (I do not promise this though).

Enough words for now here you go








Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update, 

I feel fairly happy in my first Cult of the Poisoned Vines.







Now to continue with freehand this weekend on the Razorwing and then to April's Challenge.

Zero Effect


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I really like the pale flesh tone syour using for your DE, gives them that appearance that they come from a dark-cold place and the bases suits them well.

Good job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I really like the pale flesh tone syour using for your DE, gives them that appearance that they come from a dark-cold place and the bases suits them well.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> ...


DoE, 

Thank you for your kind words.

Now for a much needed UPDATE!!!!

I am currently working on my Army Painting Challenge for April, which is a Ravager.

Whilst there is a lot more edging and highlighting to be done, I thought that I would show some WIP pictures to stir the emotions and more importantly for the Dark Kin, souls.

Enough waffling, here they are;




Zero Effect


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks very promising. You managed to get some smooth, unstreaked coats on the armorplates. That in it's own right is no small feat, so I'm pretty sure this will come out just fine. 

I really like the overall scheme as well btw. Very good choice to go for the snowy bases with this palette. It really makes the models pop.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I really like the Ravager. When doing my Ulthwé I'm really running into a hard time with the edging on the armor, do you have any advice on edging armor?
I always get real clumpy results


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Rameses said:


> I really like the Ravager. When doing my Ulthwé I'm really running into a hard time with the edging on the armor, do you have any advice on edging armor?
> I always get real clumpy results


Rameses, I am more than willing to share my results. I am honoured to be able to share these.

There are several ways to achieve lines

First is using a flat edge brush and paint either side and in the groove and into it and then using your base colour paint in the groove leaving you with edging either side.

Secondly and this the one I use is holding the model with one hand and using that forearm and wrist as support using the detail or fine detail brush to paint either side of the groove. Patience is the key and do not rush it. 

For the Ravager it took me around 40mins to an hour to do all the edging. 

Either technique requires the paint to be slightly watered down as per any GW paint. Also make sure your brush is slightly wet. This allows the paint to be applied in a smoother manner

Hope this helps.

Thank you for your compliment.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!

First of all my April's entry in the Monthly painting challenge has been completed - Ravager

Here they are:-






Free hand on the banner and the starboard panel. With the 3 sections on the sail, I decided to add the Kabal of the Poisoned Vines on the panel and then painted some symbols or writing on the sail itself.

More pictures now. This is a update to the completed part of the Kabal.

So far fully painted are:- 
1 Archon
10 Wyches
1 Raider 
1 Ravager





WIP
1 Succubus
10 Kabalite Warriors
1 Venom
1 Razorwing Jetfighter

Usual C and C welcome.
Zero Effect


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey man, i was wondering if you could give a breakdown on how you do your flesh tones. They are very nice! I must say im like your colors it reminds me of DE from 3rd edition. Nice Work!!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Hey man, i was wondering if you could give a breakdown on how you do your flesh tones. They are very nice! I must say im like your colors it reminds me of DE from 3rd edition. Nice Work!!


Troy, 

My pleasure indeed.

On the old GW painting system (note all my painting is slightly watered down):

Undercoat - Chaos Black Spray
Basecoat -Dheneb Stone and once dry apply another coat. This will give a nice even coat. If not add another coat.
Wash - Ogryn Flesh. I did find at first just this is too heavy for the recesses so again I slightly watered it down to give it a milder tone.
1st Highlight - Dheneb Stone and Skull White mix 65/35 - 60/40 mix. This is applied to most of the flesh leaving just the recesses.
2nd Highlight - Dheneb Stone and Skull White mix 40/60 - 35/65 mix.

I am yet to try it on the new paint system from GW, however here are the colour conversion:

Dheneb Stone - Rakarth Flesh
Ogryn Flesh - Reikland Fleshshade
Skull White - White scar.

For everyone.

I am going to set up a tutorial on the armour and flesh tones when painting up existing models. Because I am a slowish painter this might take some time to post up.

Zero Effect


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread just keeps getting better. That ravager is stunning, Zero. Can't wait to see next month's entry.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This thread just keeps getting better. That ravager is stunning, Zero. Can't wait to see next month's entry.


Khorne Fist, thank you for your kind words.

UPDATE WIP moment

I have decided that with finishing my Ravager early in the April Painting Challenge and before May comes along, I would work on an individual model and do what I do best and that is paint it slowly.

Succubus

Now I have finished the skin (unless I see anything wrong with it) apart from a facial tattoo also the fur.

The armour and wychsuit are just basecoat so far. The hair and cloth are almost completed.

The bronze and gold needs highlighting.

In total she is around 40-50% complete.

Enjoy them (well I hope you do),






Now after seeing them, a bit of painter to painter advice.

Do I continue in the same theme as the Wych as for painting the whip in the same colours? 

or

Go for something more exclusive to the Succubus? She is actually equipped with the Electrocorrosive Whip instead of the Agoniser.

Finally apologize for the quality of lighting in the pictures, soft bulb and a Iphone 4S do not mix well.

Thank you.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

UPDATE

Succubus WIP shots.

I have spent a few more hours on this lady and she is becoming one of my favourite and dearly painted so far for the Dark Kin.

Now there is still a few bits to complete on her, be it, cloth edging, the arm piece, gemstone and maybe a face tattoo.



I tried several different colour schemes on the Electrocorrosive Whip and after trying the blue in several areas, I went with the scheme below.


This took me around 1 to 1 and a half hours just to try and get the look I was after. It is after trying my patience the best I have done so far in blending with reds, orange, yellow and a little white.

Finally the trophy rack with the skulls. Instead of having a silver barb wire on a silver spike, I went for as apart of the Kabal, vines. This allows the skulls to stand out a little more than the usual metal work. What do you think? Like it?


I hope to have this lady finished this week before May's painting challenge (which I am still yet to decide on what the Dark Kin require me to work on next).

Finally, thank you all for your comments, publicly and privately.

Zero Effect


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I don't like the vines in the trophy rack. I LOVE IT!!! It looks so much better with it and a great way to add to your army's theme!

And incredibly smooth painting on those raider ship thingy (?? I'm a Fantasy geek, sorry). 

Great plog, man!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This is shaping up to be a beautiful model Zero. Well done thus far mate! You did a super job with the blending on the whip. Keep up the good work as I look forward to seeing her finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Saulot said:


> I don't like the vines in the trophy rack. I LOVE IT!!! It looks so much better with it and a great way to add to your army's theme!
> 
> And incredibly smooth painting on those raider ship thingy (?? I'm a Fantasy geek, sorry).
> 
> Great plog, man!!


Saulot,

Glad you love the trophy rack as well, cheers. Finally yeah considering you are a fantasy geek, you got the name of the transport ship - Raider, correct. 
Thank you on your kind words.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> This is shaping up to be a beautiful model Zero. Well done thus far mate! You did a super job with the blending on the whip. Keep up the good work as I look forward to seeing her finished!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


DoE, 

Thank you once again. I tended to have a fear of even attempting to blend colours, even up to a year ago. I just will attend and improve my skills further on that one.

UPDATE - Completed Succubus.

I decided that after a few attempts and much needed practice on bits, that facial tattoos are not fore coming at the moment. For such a small surface area, this is one skill that will have to be developed over time and with WIP shots. (Oh look I have the feeling of another tetorial promised to the Heresy Community)

So what has been finished on Succubus PoisonWind. Yes the lady has a name.

Wychsuit edging and dulling, gemstone and upper arm piece (vine look again) 

Judge for yourselves:




So there she is.

Any C and C is welcome. Thank you for looking and until the update, keep your souls close as I am looking to defy aging.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update!!!!

Well it has been a few weeks since my last update. You know the call of RL and work well it has hit me slightly hard this month. 

I have some WIP work on my Bloodbrides, as these are my monthly challenge entry, I have just over a week to complete them.

Here they are as always:





Yours truly, 

Zero Effect


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Have I repped you lately? Clearly not recently enough - this stuff is stunning!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Have I repped you lately? Clearly not recently enough - this stuff is stunning!


Thank you!

Now to that end of month feeling. UPDATE

For May's painting challenge, I decided to choose one of my elite units - Bloodbrides.

In my 1500pts list I have 4 of them that go into battle with the Succubus on a Venom, however I had built 5 of them and decided to complete the whole unit.

Anyway enough chit chat here they are:







Reference the Power weapon, I decided to go for a slightly different look on it and well hoping I have pulled it off. It is the same for the Hydra gauntlets.



Anyway I hope you all like were these Dark Kin are going. 

Thanks for all the comments and rep so far as well!

Till next time, 

Zero Effect


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

You have some amazing minis! extremely well painted and based im in awe! your consistancy for the great painting is what does it too! very impressive


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> You have some amazing minis! extremely well painted and based im in awe! your consistancy for the great painting is what does it too! very impressive


Thank you again for your kind humbling words.

Been a while since a last update and a bit of a WIP shot of Wych Cult number 2, actually it is just one for them with you guessed it Hydra Gauntlets.




Yes there are areas that need to be slightly repainted, poisoned area/tubing and the usual finishing off.

Hopefully you all like as usual. Full Wych Cult to be revealed around the 30th June in line with the monthly painting challenge.

Zero Effect


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

lovely painting mate, nice and clean, i really need to have a proper look at the DE


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking very good!

Your Dark Eldar have a very clean and tidy look, which while not my preferred method of painting is impressive.

I also like the color complements on this guy with the purple vambraces and the warm glowing of the spikes.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Hellados said:


> lovely painting mate, nice and clean, i really need to have a proper look at the DE


Hellados, thank you indeed. Yeah they are lovely (if you like torture)



Kreuger said:


> Looking very good!
> 
> Your Dark Eldar have a very clean and tidy look, which while not my preferred method of painting is impressive.
> 
> I also like the color complements on this guy with the purple vambraces and the warm glowing of the spikes.


Kreuger, thank you for your comments and compliments on the Hydra Gauntlets

UPDATE

Well after a panic moment last weekend still having 7 models to complete for the monthly challenge it was the kick up my *!$e I needed. Many hours later I have completed the 2nd Wych Cult for the Poisoned Vines.



I decided that I would go for different Hydra Gauntlet colours to the 1st Wych Cult painted earlier in the blog. I just feel it brings out the individuality of each Cult in the Kabal.

I will add more pictures of the Wych Cult and the rest of the Kabal after the weekend but without adding the Archon, they stand at 675pts so far out of close to 2700pts of DE that has to be built or painted.

This is just a quick update as RL calls me to my GF's and then to her parents this weekend. 

Comments always welcome. Till next time, hope your souls are hidden, some more Wyches are using the Webways.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well as promised from Friday

Here are some more shots of my Dark Eldar.

I said that I have painted the Hydra Gauntlets in my 2 Wych Cults differently and here they are. I also used a Baal red wash in the Mithrel Silver to give its usual tone.


Second Wych Cult

Just some uploaded new pictures of the second cult




Finally shots of the completed Kabal so far





I have just started up my July's painting challenge entry, another Raider. If I get this completed ahead of schedule then it is on to completing the 1st of my Venoms that will transport the Succubus and Bloodbrides into battle. Hopefully this will be an productive month for the Kabal.

As usual though, all comments are welcome. Till next time, 

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all to the people that continue to rep me, thank you indeed, means a lot.

Update.

July's painting challenge has gone really well, actually I cracked on with it as soon as I could and put the finishing touches to it last night. I am trying to give each one of my Raiders its own individual touch.

So here are some shots I have just taken:






The helmets on the rider and gunner have been linked towards the second Wych Cult with the slight red tint.
Picture 5 is just trying to show off the skull work.
Picture 6 is where I have tried to get an glow effect on the hand whilst using the control dais.

Total time on this has been close to 18-20 man hours. On a side note I have been playing around with one of the Venom Wyches that might be able to be positioned on the Shard but will have to wait and see if this works out practically and RL transporting wise.

Another plus tonight is I have completed the first of my Venoms. This was shown several months ago but completing my second Raider has allowed me to get this completed as well. 




I have also painted the display screen inside the cockpit but will have to find a decent camera to get this shot.

3 weeks left of July it is giving me the chance to complete other assembled and partly painted models, so please wait this space.

Comments always welcome as usual.

Zero Effect


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you do with the Aethersails?

I think a good Neon Red or Neon Blue lightning pattern would look good.

Love the purple!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Orochi said:


> What do you do with the Aethersails?
> 
> I think a good Neon Red or Neon Blue lightning pattern would look good.
> 
> Love the purple!


Orochi, 

It is a fairly simple colour scheme, a mixture of Necron Abyss and Chaos Black with then slightly more Necron Abyss added for several more lighter drybrush coats and then finally a Blue wash to finish them off. This scheme goes through the Kabal be it underneath Wych and Warrior suits beneath the armour plates. The camera and lighting does not pick up the colour that well but in actual lighting it is quite effective.

Thank you for the good idea about the lightning pattern and I have not ruled out further freehand on the sails especially on the right hand side only. 

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update with good and bad news.

The bad news - was invovled in a car accident today and my lovely Amy (Red Clio, red head, Karen from Doctor Who) got slightly damaged. Had to swerve and avoid a stupid bloody caravan driver that pulled out of a junction when I had right of way and caused me to mount the kerb and puncture the 2 driver side front and rear tyres. £120 later for call out charge to roadside assist me, (Renault do not cover tyre accidents in their roadside coverage) and her now sat at an garage awaiting for tomorrow to open and then more money on 2 tyres looking at £70 minimum each. Not a good time that has hit into my Games Day funding. Flaming Caravans. Rant over.

Good News - 

First lot of Kabal Warriors are almost complete so I thought that I would share them with you all. Please mind the odd little bit of the work to be done, (bones, a few weapon edging and touch ups).






Yes there are 12 of them in the pictures, however in a small force I do not entertain the Dark Lance and replace it with a Splinter cannon and Blaster. 

Also been working a little on a side project whilst painting await. August painting challenge will be a little something special - 

Trueborn



I have had a little bash at green stuff and creating cloaks for these guys. Current set up is 3 x Shradcarbines, 1 x Blaster and 1 x Splinter cannon, all with back banners. I know the picture quality or lighting is not the best in this picture but as I said this is a WIP.

You wouldn't believe how many more warriors I have.

Anyway thank you for reading about the rant, listening, looking, subscribing and commenting as ever. Thank you also for keeping a slow painter motivated and trying to further impress the amazing people out there.

Regards,

Zero Effect


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

This might help keep you motivated. 






Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread keeps getting better. Looking forward to seeing those trueborn finished. 

There is one thing that jumped out at me on your venom though, and that is the dirty big mold line on the gunner's right arm. Considering the high standard you've set, it really stands out.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> This might help keep you motivated.
> Keep up the awesome work.


_Thank you was that the TV show off Sky One? Brainic? or something like that?_



Khorne's Fist said:


> This thread keeps getting better. Looking forward to seeing those trueborn finished.
> 
> There is one thing that jumped out at me on your venom though, and that is the dirty big mold line on the gunner's right arm. Considering the high standard you've set, it really stands out.


_Khorne's, thank you for spotting that for me, that will be corrected as soon as. Always good to have another set of eyes looking over something that I am getting use to.

I will start on them next week when the painting challenge for August kicks in, having a week of none painting for once. Might even push to another Venom at the same time that month as well.

To the both of you thanks for the kind words and to everyone else for looking. More soon hopefully.

Regards_


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I love your army! The bright green and orange against the dark purple that is so clean and crisp. There is only one word that do, eyecandy! :shok:


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I love your army! The bright green and orange against the dark purple that is so clean and crisp. There is only one word that do, eyecandy! :shok:


Thank you and I do like candy also!

_Very small UPDATE

Just had a week break from painting and decided today to get some more freehand done on the Razorwing Jetfighter._





_Just the missiles and the Kabal symbol to be finished off and then another 155pts added to the Poisoned Vines_


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello to all fellow gamers.

The usual update from the completion of my August monthly challenge with the Trueborn squad.






I had a little difficulty with the cloaks at first, modeling and then painting them, but over a long time with many layers they have turned out.

Anyway hope you continue to like my work, next up more Wyches, Raider and Venom.

Comments always welcome.
Zero Effect


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great looking unit Zero, both the flier and trueborn. The paint scheme really seems to be working for you and I def dig the bases, well done. 

I wouldnt have really been able to tell about the cloaks until you turned them to the side and noticed how they were attached or flowing. Still, a great job man, keep it up.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great looking unit Zero, both the flier and trueborn. The paint scheme really seems to be working for you and I def dig the bases, well done.
> 
> I wouldnt have really been able to tell about the cloaks until you turned them to the side and noticed how they were attached or flowing. Still, a great job man, keep it up.
> 
> ...


DoE, I fully appreciate your kind words in this my first committed painting and gaming army. All other projects have fallen foul to my slow painting but there has been something good (twisted) about the Dark Eldar that wants me to add and add to the growing Kabal. 

GW has done well with all the kits being able to kit bash between all the miniatures adding your own take on your own Kabal if you wish so. 

Finally I will post a full army shot of what has been completed so far.

Thank you again.
ZE


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Great looking army! Love the colors and the free hand, can't wait to see more!


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Just amazing! I have stopped with my nids as I just didn't have fun any more and just started fantasy WE. Was looking for a new 40k army between necrons or DE. This plog might just made me decide. Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

TheMissus have you seen what you get in the box set? does that not help you make your mind up about what army to get next?


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Windows said:


> Great looking army! Love the colors and the free hand, can't wait to see more!


_Thank you, loving your work as well. Promise I will try and get more done soon._



TheMissus said:


> Just amazing! I have stopped with my nids as I just didn't have fun any more and just started fantasy WE. Was looking for a new 40k army between necrons or DE. This plog might just made me decide. Keep up the awesome work!!


_As a pervious Nids collector, I feel your pain. Thank you for your compliment. The thing is with Dark Eldar, there are like paper thin, but boy they can hit like a train and even more so great fun to learn with. Expect to lose games until you grasp their skills, weaponary and tactics, but once that is mastered then let the games begin._



Hellados said:


> TheMissus have you seen what you get in the box set? does that not help you make your mind up about what army to get next?


_You aint kidding, plus most if not all the box sets can interlink with additional weapons and spare parts._

*Small addition to the Kabal now*

I was torn with the idea of painting the Scourges, Wyches or Character, it is decided with Games Day, Birthday, visits home to see the family (serving UK Armed Forces)and with my slow painting my time for this will be limited in September.

So here is my attempt at the Serpent's Bite, The Duke



Now this is the first time I have worked really with green stuff, apart from cloaks. Helmet is standard Kabalite Warrior, sliced a flat edge of the top to add another helmet decoration and then added green stuff to made hair detail from the top.

Swords are right handed only and with much patience I sliced one off and removed a warrior pistol from the left arm and placed the sword on. Also with the swords I removed the capsule off them.

The left arm has a new bit of wrapped cloth around the joint. And finally the cloak, took for ages to do but seems to gone in the right direction with the posing.

I know I promised an army update on the progress of the Kabal and it will be here tonight.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning all. 

Just a little progress report on my version of the Duke. 



I decided due to his Serpents Bite rule I would do something a little different with the base of the helmet putting 2 small poison venom markings.





I am fairly happy with how the cloak has come out, however I am not to sure about the front part of the helmet head dress. Opinions please!

Help is required in making me decide how to paint the 2 Serpent Bite blades. My options are:

1) Several greens blended - to stick with the venom theme (but will it be too much green on the entire model)?
2) Several blues blended? (See Blood Brides for example)
3) Several reds, oranges and yellows blended? (See second Wych Cult for example)

Your assistant is fully appreciated.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Morning, Afternoon or Evening depending where you are in the world!

I am updating this blog after the several hack attempts.

Duke was completed.




I really like the way the swords came out considering it was my second attempt at green stuff work, the cloak came out fairly well.

Next few shots are how the Kabal is being assembled over the current eight to nine months.
Trueborn

Razorwing Jetfighter, Wyches and Raider

Kabalite Warriors and Ravager

Succubus and Bloodbrides

Venom, Wyches and Raider


Next was work on my second Venom. The work on this was to tie in with having this as the Succubus's and Bloodbrides personal Venom. I decided on attempting some freehand vine work.
Before

After






December's painting challenge is to bring the leader of the Wych Cults to the Poisoned Vines.


There are further pictures to be uploaded, including another 10 model Wych Cult (bases are yet to be completed) and a second Ravager painted in line with the second Venom, vines freehanded.

I hope to have these up and running before the Xmas leave period.

Future work includes, 5 Incubi, 5 Scourges, 10 Kabalite Warriors, 12 Reavers, another Raider, Talos Pain Engine and last but not least the Archon's Court.

This brings the Kabal of the Poinsoned Vines up to date. 

Comments always welcome.

Regards, Zero Effect


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Ever since I became interested in Dark Eldar, I have been searching for a purple coloured theme that I like and this is utterly amazing! I just can't get over how amazing everything looks! This is exactly the kind of colour scheme I've always wanted!

I don't suppose you would be willing to post a quick little painting guide would you? Mostly just the colours you use. I would truly appreciate it!


Oh and I was going to say that The Duke had a bit too much green with the cape, but once he had the armour edging done and the swords painted. I think he looks brilliant! Although I'm not quite sure what you are trying to achieve with the head dress.

Oh and one more quick question! Where did you get the back banners for the Trueborn? I don't recall them coming with the warriors?

Once last time, absolutely fantastic models, I am completely in envy of your army.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> Ever since I became interested in Dark Eldar, I have been searching for a purple coloured theme that I like and this is utterly amazing! I just can't get over how amazing everything looks! This is exactly the kind of colour scheme I've always wanted!
> 
> I don't suppose you would be willing to post a quick little painting guide would you? Mostly just the colours you use. I would truly appreciate it!


Insanity72, 

If you can bear with me for this weekend and I will post around mid to late next week a tutorial on my painting scheme. It is something I need to do. Thank you also for the comments. 

The head piece for the Duke was my first time working with Green Stuff other than making cloaks. Still a lot of practice to work on with stuff like that.

The Trueborn banners are out of the Kabalite Warrior Kit, but you only get one per kit. You can buy them separately orff bits sites, however I had several kits already and finished them off with another 2 of them.

Zero Effect


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Zero Effect said:


> If you can bear with me for this weekend and I will post around mid to late next week a tutorial on my painting scheme. It is something I need to do. Thank you also for the comments.


Thank you so much, I look forward to it! 



Zero Effect said:


> The head piece for the Duke was my first time working with Green Stuff other than making cloaks. Still a lot of practice to work on with stuff like that.


I'm not saying it's bad or anything, I just mean, what is it meant to be? like is it just a head dress to distinguish him a little more? or is it replicating a real world design?



Zero Effect said:


> The Trueborn banners are out of the Kabalite Warrior Kit, but you only get one per kit. You can buy them separately orff bits sites, however I had several kits already and finished them off with another 2 of them.
> 
> Zero Effect


I will definitely look into that when I get some True born.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a small WIP update on Lelith
















Hair is going to be the challenging part of this model and then facial tats.

Base should come along naturally.

Hope you like so far!
ZE


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good as always Zero.

Still waiting on that tutorial , just kidding, take your time.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

absolutely stunning! I love the redish tinge you've got on the pale skin


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work- the skin tone looks great!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well after several requests on this blog, here is a basic tutorial on how to paint the armour and skin tones for my Kabal.

The brushes that I use:


I tend to prefer the Army Painter brushes as they seem to hold their point for longer. Do not get me wrong, I do use the GW paint brushes as well.

You only see 3 brushes in this picture, however I have more but for this little tutorial, I only ever used these 3.

Skin


I have shown you both the old and new GW paints for the skin tone.

Only a black primer, I slightly water down my base colour, Dheneb Stone and apply 2-3 thinner layers to get a smoother surface.

I water down the wash of Ogryn Flesh as I feel personally that it is too dark applied directed to the base paint. Again if you have watered down the wash too much, apply a second or even third layer.

When applying the highlight I make sure that I use a wet brush allowing for smoother application over the base and wash layers.

Using a slightly water down mixture of 65/35 Dheneb Stone/Skull White, apply one maybe two layers of this over the all but the recess areas of the face.

Finally using a slightly water down mixture of 50/50 or 40/60 Dheneb Stone/Skull White, apply to the raised areas of the face and skin.


Armour

First of all, apologies about not having the new range of paints for the armour.

This is my unique mixture. I thought as a starter that the Liche Purple was too light and the Warlock Purple was not even on the same path I wanted the Kabal to look. After several test mixing pots I got the depth of the Liche Purple I required.

I find that a 80/20 or 70/30 Liche Purple/Chaos Black works the treat.

Water down this mixture slightly as per above and apply 2 coats over the black undercoat. This gives a smoother and richer looking depth to the colour.

Using the same purple, apply the following mixture 70/30 or 60/40 even 50/50 Purple mixture/Space Wolves Grey and water this down again.

Apply to the edging of the model with the insane detail brushes, one or two strokes of this will bring you results like this.


No need for any washes as previously experimented with. I found that it gave the model's armour a shine that did not suit the environment the Dark Eldar come from. Each to their own.

***Disclaimer*** This was a test model and mold lines and flash maybe visible. No model was harmed in this tutorial. ***Disclaimer***

Hopefully you have enjoyed my first ever tutorial.

Feedback and comments always welcome.

Zero Effect


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much Zero, I can't wait to get started on my own Dark Eldar (need more money 1st....).

2 last quick questions. 
1st. When mixing up your paints (Specifically the armour colours), do you create a large batch of the colour and keep it in a pot, or do you just make small amounts as you go?

2nd. When mixing your paints, how do you ensure that you are getting the correct proportions? do you just estimate or do you use something like an eyedropper?

Oh and I would give you more rep for the tutorial if I could, but I need to spread some more around 1st. I will make sure I come back and do that when I can.

Thanks again!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> 2 last quick questions.
> 1st. When mixing up your paints (Specifically the armour colours), do you create a large batch of the colour and keep it in a pot, or do you just make small amounts as you go?
> 
> 2nd. When mixing your paints, how do you ensure that you are getting the correct proportions? do you just estimate or do you use something like an eyedropper?


First question.
Yes I did create enough for 2 pots for the base armour colour. I have used about 1 and a quarter of these pots on my army so far. Around 1850 points.

Second question.
I just went for it a small portion at a time till I achieved the colour I really liked.

Thank you for you kind words. Good luck with your own army and I look forward to seeing your results. Yes money does help.

Zero Effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well first of all, Lelith update.

She is now complete.








I will update more pictures when I get better lighting.

Merry Christmas to you all. See you in 2013

Zero Effect


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The finished Lelith looks very good!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Slight update.

First of all, Happy New Year for all the followers and viewers of this blog.

I have just enter my January entry for the monthly painting challenge.

5 x Scourges with feathered wings. I personally feel these are the better looking option on the models and I can't wait to try and pick out each individual feather. 

Yes it will be a time consuming part of the models but I think I can pull it off in the 4 weeks remaining. 









Weapon options are still to be decided but I do have 2 sets of weapon kits to get me thinking. 

I will update over the next few days with a wing update.

Zero Effect


----------



## Nazrax (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, loving your Lelith. I have always liked the model and always enjoy seeing people's various takes on her. I really like all of your work and the purple and green are very much the colors I see in my mind when I think of DE especially wyches. Thank you for sharing these and keep up the good work!
+rep!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Nazrax said:


> Wow, loving your Lelith. I have always liked the model and always enjoy seeing people's various takes on her. I really like all of your work and the purple and green are very much the colors I see in my mind when I think of DE especially wyches. Thank you for sharing these and keep up the good work!
> +rep!


Thank you for your compliments. I personally feel I got the tone of her in my colour scheme. Also other compliments in the real world have told me my painting has come along 'great guns'. It means a lot, cheers.

Wing update on the Scourges.







Hopefully this shot will come out off my iPhone. 

I was looking at doing a just giving the wing a more natural look without trying a dry brush effect but keeping in with the colours of the Kabal.

What do you think if the picture has come out? Ok as it is or bring it up one more layer on the edging?

Comments appreciated as ever.
Zero Effect


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Them wings are great. Really well done where they time consuming? It may be worth doing the effect on every feather (yeah may take ages but still) and see which is better but still very good Plog and keep it up!

Oh forgot to mention +rep for your stuff and loving lelith the only thing that annoys me is i think her lips should be defined


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Them wings are great. Really well done where they time consuming? It may be worth doing the effect on every feather (yeah may take ages but still) and see which is better but still very good Plog and keep it up!
> 
> Oh forgot to mention +rep for your stuff and loving lelith the only thing that annoys me is i think her lips should be defined


Why thank you kind sir for your comments and compliments.

Update:

Scourges are coming along slowly and I mean slowly. Yes in keeping with the fluff of the Scourges, the 5 in this squad are going to have different wing colours. This is the most pain staking parts but I think it will give them a striking appearance on the battlefields.

WIP















Finally WIP on wing set 2
This has the blue as per the first Scourge but now has a purple feather split.







Hopefully this will show off my iPhone to you guys.

Now back to greens! 

Comments always welcome.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like the blue and purple combo on the wings thouse two colors go well together.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello.

It's been a long time since an update on my Kabal. A combination of work, a few daemons of chaos fantasy being worked on, improving fitness and well taking some time away.

I played this character in a lovely 600 PTS double list and he performed extremely well. In fact so well and with GW not having a model for this (yet/possible), I decided to have a bash.

WIP shots




















Welcome to my latest addition Baron Sathonyx.

Finally the unique purple I had for my Kabal gave the ghost up (Liche purple and chaos black mixture). I will try and create close to it but the likelihood is I won't have the same tone as I originally had. 

Will be back with updates soon.
Zero Effect


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Lovely colors, and the green stuff work on that last update looks promising! Keep it up!


----------

